# Franklin Falls Dam - 4/29/12



## buellski (Apr 30, 2012)

I took my kids here this weekend as I was told it had kid-friendly single track.  I'm happy to report it does as well as some double-track/dirt roads that you can bail out too if things get too tough for the kids.  Lots of twists and turns but nothing too technical.  We only rode for about an hour, but you could easily make a day out it as they have picnic tables, playground, and bathrooms.  Great place and great trails!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2012)

How old are your kids?  It's a goal of mine to get my kids on some ST this year.  I had them on some double track and dirt roads last year, which went well.  I want to kick it up a notch this year.


----------



## buellski (Apr 30, 2012)

bvibert said:


> How old are your kids?  It's a goal of mine to get my kids on some ST this year.  I had them on some double track and dirt roads last year, which went well.  I want to kick it up a notch this year.



They just turned 8 and 13.  I actually took them on some single track for the first time last year at Great Glen Trails just to see what they thought of it.  They loved it.  So they both got new bikes for their birthdays this year, and I now have a couple of new riding partners :-D


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2012)

buellski said:


> They just turned 8 and 13.  I actually took them on some single track for the first time last year at Great Glen Trails just to see what they thought of it.  They loved it.  So they both got new bikes for their birthdays this year, and I now have a couple of new riding partners :-D


Awesome!  

I may be pushing it a bit with my kids (just about 5 and 7), but they both really want to ride in the woods with dad, so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 30, 2012)

Brian
It's kind of a hike for you, but every other Saturday Pioneer Valley NEMBA is holding a kids ride at Robinson St park in Agawam CT. Details are on the Nemba forum. Red and Chris G ( the dudes I brought to Nass on the infamous Reds Rock ride) are taking turns leading them.  I am going to be taking a friends son on a couple this spring / summer


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I may be pushing it a bit with my kids (just about 5 and 7), but they both really want to ride in the woods with dad, so I'll give it a shot.



Will you be telling them the trail names at Nass as you ride them?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 30, 2012)

Franklin Falls is a pretty nice place to ride, will be visiting there in a week or so now that (sigghh) the skis have been put away for the season.  It's pretty cool to enter from the town of Hill, you can ride through the abandoned town complete with curbs, cellar holes, walls.  This was where Hill used to be before the flood control reservoir.  Very easy riding in this area.


----------

